
Milestone-Based Vesting for Startup Founders - rlalwani
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/09/milestone-based-vesting-for-startup-founders/
======
rlalwani
Fair or another attempt to squeeze founders?

As the saying goes, in an egg and bacon breakfast, chicken is involved whereas
the pig is committed. In a startup, founders are committed. Investors are
merely involved :-)

